# With DP do you feel like a different person, in a different place?



## Vienna (Jun 3, 2011)

today my mom and I went to a different city. We went to that city before (three years ago ..i had DP then too) and I felt all those same feelings i felt when i was there three years ago (they weren't really feelings, I mean the same mind set) and I notice that whenever I go to a different place that I was in I always feel like the way I did back then. its like every place doesn't mesh together, I always feel different, or like a different person..and every different place has it's own personality (i can't say vibes cause I can't really feel the vibes of places) ..does this happen to you guys? where you feel like a different person in a different place? cause I'm pretty sure others feel like themselves wherever they go...


----------

